# Partage familial ... qui ne marche pas top!!!



## BettyC.Mattingly12 (14 Juillet 2018)

Hello à tous!!!

Je vous expose mon problème
J'ai un compte xxx@gmail.com pour faire mes achats sur iTunes, App Store,mac app store...
et un compte xxx@me.com pour iCloud, configuré sur sur iMac, MBA et iPhone

Jusque la tout va bien...

Mon fils à un iPhone avec yyy@me.com pour iCloud.

Quand j'active le partage familial, mon compte iCloud est bien le compte organisateur avec xxx@gmail.com pour faire les achats
Mais quand je veux valider xxx@gmail.com sur le iCloud de mon fils pour faire ses achats ( avec demande d'autorisation), l'iphone de mon fils ne veut pas confirmer ce compte xxx@gmail.com et il me dit: " xxx@gmail.com ne peut pas être utilisé car cet identifiant est déjà partagé par un membre de la famille ( je suppose moi) qui requiert les autorisations d'achat"

Si quelqu'un voit ce que je dois faire pour que ca marche, ca serait cool!!!

Merci à vous et belle soirée


----------



## Jonathan16 (18 Juillet 2018)

Nous utilisons le partage familial depuis maintenant 2 ans avec notre fille qui possède un ipod, un ipad et une apple TV... J'ai un peu du mal à comprendre votre demande... quand notre fille demande une application qu'elle soit gratuite ou payante, mon compagnon (le tuteur) et moi-même (l'organisateur) nous recevons une notification sur nos appareils (iphone, ipad ou mac) pour valider l'acquisition et nous la validons depuis nos appareils, jamais depuis les appareils de notre fille.... Je sais qu'il est possible de valider directement depuis l'appareil de l'enfant, si c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit nous avions tenté une fois et avions un message d'erreur (compte non autorisé sur cet appareil) depuis nous n'avons pas retenté...


----------

